# Flash script issues with banner ads



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone been experiencing Flash script errors lately with any banner ads on the site, of course beyond any normal Flash issues?

Let us know - we received a report of browsers hanging on the community, but it was a standard Flash issue - leading me to believe it's most likely isolated to that machine rather than a global issue with an ad we're running.

We always want to look into these kind of things though, so let us know!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Peter Redmer said:


> Has anyone been experiencing Flash script errors lately with any banner ads on the site, of course beyond any normal Flash issues?
> 
> Let us know - we received a report of browsers hanging on the community, but it was a standard Flash issue - leading me to believe it's most likely isolated to that machine rather than a global issue with an ad we're running.
> 
> We always want to look into these kind of things though, so let us know!


Eh, just use the site via Apple devices and you won't have any issue at all


----------

